# What kind of cat are you?



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Check out this web site and see what kind of a cat you are: http://quiz.ivillage.com/pets/tests/cats.htm


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm an Ocicat.
The Ocicat is both playful and devoted. She may spring into action on a whim at any moment, or languidly pass an hour away in the lap of a loved one. The Ocicat is happiest with friends and struggles at being solitary for any period of time. Her exotic, no-fuss coat is a breeze to maintain, and looking her best comes easily. Inquisitive by nature, she gets into trouble from time to time. But any trouble is soon forgotten because she is off on a new adventure in a flash!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

It says I'm a Persian:


The Persian is a relaxed observer. She quietly takes in the details of her surroundings and is happiest in her role as a spectator. The Persian will gladly accept affection, but does not often seek it out. Her loving and patient nature makes her an ideal housemate while her stress-free nature will allow her to make friends with whoever stops by. The Persian’s greatest pastime is grooming her thick, tangle-prone fur, but it’s worth the effort, because she always looks fabulous!

:wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I was also a Persian


----------



## Bengal Baby (Feb 3, 2003)

I was a Snowshoe cat. Never heard of a Snowshoe cat before!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Bengal Baby Posted: Mon Feb 03, 2003 5:36 am Post subject: 

I was a Snowshoe cat. Never heard of a Snowshoe cat before! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bengal Baby,

Snowshoe cats are really pretty. They have white markings on the face, chest and feet. They have short to medium hair length. Very gorgious looking kitties!

http://www.snoshoecats.com/ 

There are pictures of them at that site.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Wow, I was a Persian too! I guess that means we'll all get along well


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, yeah I guess so


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Persian here too.


----------



## Leopard (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm a Persian too.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Here is another cat purrsonality test I found. Have fun!  

http://www.nekorevolution.net/test/t_kii.html


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

It said I'd be a ocicat. I wonder what other breeds are listed. That's pretty funny. Thankx for the link!


----------



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

I am also a Persian. I definitely thought it was a good match.


----------



## dulcecita (Apr 2, 2003)

O.k., I took all three and I was a snowshoe according to the first one and then a Persian in the next two. So two out of three? Whatever! It was lots of fun--thanks for the links. I even sent one of them to hubby. Hmmm, wonder what he´ll be... that might give me some handy insight!


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm an ocicat, a scottish fold, and i didn't finish the last quiz because i didn't like any of the choices for the questions.


----------



## IrisLise (Apr 13, 2003)

The Snowshoe is gregarious and talkative. She is always ready for fun and will regularly try to instigate a game. While her strong intellect leads her to try new things, it also causes her to become easily bored when a task is mastered. Variety is truly the spice of life for this kitty! Affectionate with others, eager to interact, the Snowshoe is always the ‘belle of the ball’.


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

I was a Persian as well.


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

how odd! ocicat and bengal! hehe funnything is i've been looking at both breeds for quite sometime! shhhh dont tell Tiber!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Thats ok. The first one I was a OciCat which seemed to describe how I was like pretty well. The second one didn't load for me so I don't know. Then the third one said I was a pesian and what is said seemed to also fit pretty well. Now I just wonder what a cat thats half OciCat and half Persian looks like.  LOL


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Said I was a Persian in the first quiz. :wink:


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

I am an Ocicat, although it doesn't quite describe me to a tee.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm a:

Norwegian Forest Cat
The Norwegian Forest Cat is strong and independent. She is reserved with newcomers but blossoms in the company of old friends. Confidently defending what is hers, she does not like strangers in her territory. Her luxurious coat is a lot to handle, and necessity dictates regular upkeep. An amazing athlete, the Norwegian Forest Cat thrives on physical activity, and no leap is too great or prey too quick for her to tackle. This huntress is clearly queen of her domain!

:lol:


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks for the link  

i woz a:

Persian

The Persian is a relaxed observer. She quietly takes in the details of her surroundings and is happiest in her role as a spectator. The Persian will gladly accept affection, but does not often seek it out. Her loving and patient nature makes her an ideal housemate while her stress-free nature will allow her to make friends with whoever stops by. The Persian’s greatest pastime is grooming her thick, tangle-prone fur, but it’s worth the effort, because she always looks fabulous!


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

snowshoe.


----------



## Morian (Mar 15, 2004)

Why am I the only Burmese?????
Not fair!
And Burmese are such lovely cats. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm an Ocicat. Hmm. That's a surprise. I never met one, but it's nice to be a bit exotic!


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

The first one said I was a Norwegian Forest Cat.

The Norwegian Forest Cat is strong and independent. She is reserved with newcomers but blossoms in the company of old friends. Confidently defending what is hers, she does not like strangers in her territory. Her luxurious coat is a lot to handle, and necessity dictates regular upkeep. An amazing athlete, the Norwegian Forest Cat thrives on physical activity, and no leap is too great or prey too quick for her to tackle. This huntress is clearly queen of her domain!

I am having trouble accessing the second quiz, the third says I'm a Persian. That sounds more like me I think. LoL!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Im a burmese


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Norwegian Forest Cat
The Norwegian Forest Cat is strong and independent. She is reserved with newcomers but blossoms in the company of old friends. Confidently defending what is hers, she does not like strangers in her territory. Her luxurious coat is a lot to handle, and needs regular upkeep. An amazing athlete, the Norwegian Forest Cat thrives on physical activity, and no leap is too great or prey too quick for her to tackle. This huntress is clearly queen of her domain!

The second one doesn't work.

Third...


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*I didn't know there was a 'snowshoe cat'*

There are indeed other breeds listed. I am a Snowshoe.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm a Norwegian Forest Cat

The Norwegian Forest Cat is strong and independent. She is reserved with newcomers but blossoms in the company of old friends. Confidently defending what is hers, she does not like strangers in her territory. Her luxurious coat is a lot to handle, and needs regular upkeep. An amazing athlete, the Norwegian Forest Cat thrives on physical activity, and no leap is too great or prey too quick for her to tackle. This huntress is clearly queen of her domain!


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

I guess I'm a snowshoe too...they look really pretty, and I have heard of them but never took to think to see what they look like...I love ragdoll cats and they kinda do look like a ragdoll in a way.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Lots of people are the same type of cat! :lol:


----------



## Buzappaster (Aug 15, 2006)

I am a Norwegian Forest Cat. And my boyfriend is a persian. They actually describe us well!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am also norwedgian forest cat. I think that there are only around three to four different kinds that they are choosing from. Most people are the norwedgian.


----------

